# Probleme de téléchargement d'apps



## LaJoub83 (3 Février 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai un problème avec mon iPad, plus possible de mettre à jour les applis, ni dans télécharger des nouvelles, des que jour l'app store il me demande mon mot de passe (je sais pas pk?) et ensuite je lance une appli a telecharger et il me redemande le mot de passe... L'appli apparait un instant sur l'ipad et disparait.

J'ai redémarrer l'iPad et idem.

Quelqu'un à une solution svp??


----------



## tojema (3 Février 2011)

Des problèmes avec de nouveaux routeurs sur le réseau internet, parait-il.

Ca m'est arrivé aussi. 

Il faut réessayer ultérieurement.... ( Déjà entendu ça, moi .. )


----------

